# Newbie from Alabammer



## pigiron (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi folks, thanks for having me here, picked up my first smoker at Lowes this week--gettin' ready to break 'er in this weekend--already learned one thing within 2 minutes of being on this forum which is to make some "fatties" after it seasons in a bit.  lol, now I gotta figger out how to make fatties!


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome aboard Pigiron, glad you joined us! I recommend signing up for Jeff's 5 day ecourse, it is chocked full of great info to get you started.

What smoker did you get?

Have fun!


----------



## meowey (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you are here.

The easiest was to make a fatty is to buy a couple bulk sausages like Jimmy Dean, remove the plastic wrap, and stick it in the smoker whole.  smoke for about 3 hours or until the internal temp of the fatty is 165F.

Hope this helps!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Welocme PigIron to the best smokin' forum available to mankind. Nice to have someone from 'Bama on board. You'll learn plenty of great ways to smoke/grill/cook foods that will enhance your tastebads.


----------



## devolutionist (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome!  If you got the BBQ Grillware vertical propane smoker, we've got a thread on it over here.

I have a co-worker that just picked up one, and apparently it's on sale at Lowes right now for $130-ish instead of the normal $170.

Mmmm... fatties... might have to do one of those this afternoon.


----------



## flagriller (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome!  It's all good here.


----------



## scrollman3 (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome to SMF. Fatty's,mmmmm good, one of my favorites.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, also check out Deejay Debi's site
http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/ also remember we love pics.

I almost forgot, being from Bamer you know you have to declare!!
War Eagle or Roll Tide


----------



## catfish (Aug 3, 2007)

welcome to SMF. You should start with the 5 day e-course. It helps a lot. lots of friendly people here. If you have a question we have an answer for you so don't be shy.


----------



## doc (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome aboard Pigiron! Its good to have ya!

Ask all questions and they will all be answered quickly! 
Happy smoking! 

Oh, yeah post many pics of the goods! (Q-view)

Well, it's like choosing the lesser of 2 evils! Not gonna hold it  against ya  though!


----------



## Dutch (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome to SMF PigIron. You didn't tell us-what kind of toy did you get you? I'm thinking that it's the Chargriller Smoke Pro with the off-set box.

If it is, make sure to do the mods too.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 3, 2007)

welcome to smf,your new 2nd home.


----------



## flagriller (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome..glad you joined us


----------



## pigiron (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for the overwhelming welcome!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




My rig is one of the Grillware propane variety, let me see if I can get some pics on here:

Cast brass burner, I'm a sucker for em, I have one on my Char-broil grill


Pic with door open





Pic of the whole thingy



I'll be searching around a bit to pick up all the tips I can, thanks again for the welcome, you folks are great!

Btw, reg the AL vs AU thing, I'm kinda in between, which is really frowned on by the other AL dwellers


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 4, 2007)

*I thought that when you are from Alabama, you refered to the state as, "Bama"? I have a dear friend from Huntsville and when she goes home, she always says Bama. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 4, 2007)

I can get into that cause I'm one of those "Yankees" that moved down here, married one of the women and didn't spend any money
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  It doesn't make any difference  to me either


----------



## short one (Aug 4, 2007)

Pigiron, welcome to SMF. Glad to have you aboard. 

As for fatties, naked, rubbed, stuffed, your imagination is the limit.

One other thing, get yourself a digital therm. to use and check the internal temp of your smoker when smoking. Alot of the O.E. therms are not accurate and cause problems with too little or too much heat when you are smoking. Hope your first smoke is a success.


----------



## az_redneck (Aug 4, 2007)

Howdy from Arizona!


----------



## jocosa (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey Pigiron... I'm a Bama native and lived in the 'Barner's back yard for a while (Montgomery for 10 years) - since then I've only strayed 37 miles from the state line...  ;)

Welcome to the forum... nice looking smoker!

Jocosa


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Aug 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. It is nice to see you here. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## jts70 (Aug 16, 2007)

Welcome aborad! Nice looking rig you got there


----------



## squeezy (Aug 16, 2007)

Welcome PigIron to SMF from Canada ... I love the rounded front door on your Qer ... that automatically makes it stronger!

I'd do my first Fatties naked, then add what ever on subequent smokes. Gives you a startin' place. Oh! ... and not to disagree with anyone 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 internal temp. is perfect @ 160Âº

Hey! ... why not make up your favorite meatloaf while you are at it, same temps internal ... you won't regret it!


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 16, 2007)

Welcome to SMF from another Canadian neighbour ,nice rig ,see ya in the forums.


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 16, 2007)

Welcome to the home of the Smoked Fatty. Glad to have you with us. Bring some pics (Q View) of your smokes and share as you go.

Keep Smokin


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Pigiron!...Welcome to the SMF!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...We're glad to have you aboard!!...


----------

